# application mail bloquee



## strunfy (19 Mars 2011)

bonjour

depuis hier je ne parviens pas à ouvrir l'application MAIL. dés que j'accéde à l'application, la "toupie" de couleur se met à tourner et plus rien ne se passe. je suis obligée de forcer Mail à quitter pour continuer.

NB : je ne suis pas une "fortiche" de l'informatique, si vous voulez m'aider il va falloir me parler avec des termes simples... merci d'avance

rolleyes:


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Mars 2011)

dans ta petite maison bibliotheque - preferences - com.apple.mail.plist

deplace le sur le bureau dans un premier temps voir ce que ça donne


----------



## strunfy (19 Mars 2011)

voilà ça commence, où se trouve la petite maison ? j'ai déja trouvé sur un autre blog où on me conseillait de trouver la bibliothéque, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvée...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h47 ----------




strunfy a dit:


> voilà ça commence, où se trouve la petite maison ? j'ai déja trouvé sur un autre blog où on me conseillait de trouver la bibliothéque, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvée...


9a y est j'ai trouvé la bibliothèque, par contre sous préférences je ne trouve pas com.apple.mail.plist   j'en ai plein d'autres mais pas celui là ?


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Mars 2011)

tu as peut être cherché dans la bibliothèque de ton disque dur

ta petite maison, c 'est ton nom abrégé dans la colonne de gauche quand tu ouvres une fenêtre du finder

tu cliques la et tu verras apparaitre le bon dossier bibliothèque


----------



## strunfy (19 Mars 2011)

Super, j'ai enfin trouvé et j'ai à nouveau accés à ma boite Mail, nouvelle version.Par contre, je laisse l'app. mail.plist dans le bureau, cela n'est pas génant ?

je vous remercie beaucoup.

bonne soirée


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Mars 2011)

C'est a dire? vos comptes ont disparus?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2011)

strunfy a dit:


> Super, j'ai enfin trouvé et j'ai à nouveau accés à ma boite Mail, nouvelle version.Par contre, je laisse l'app. mail.plist dans le bureau, cela n'est pas génant ?



Si Mail est de nouveau fonctionnel, alors tu peux supprimer le fichier com.apple.mail.plist qui traine sur ton bureau (mise à la corbeille).


----------

